
Cancer-causing benzene found in e-cigarette vapors operated at high power - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/11111.html
======
hexane360
>The researchers expect that some e-cigarette advocates will deny the
importance of their work by saying “no one vapes at such high powers”

And how do they address these concerns? The burning process that creates
benzene and formaldehyde also creates a terrible taste. It's like warning
users to be careful with frying pans because food and oil that is burnt to a
blackened husk has carcinogens.

Additionally, only one of the devices had benzene formation within stock power
levels.

The 2015 study mentioned has similar flaws.

------
laughfactory
Sadly, all the negative press about vaping has just kept smokers smoking and
paying a lot of money for something which, truthfully, still appears vastly
better for their health. Many smokers aren't going to be doing any research on
vaping so all they here is the negative press. Nice going government!

~~~
brianjking
The really worrisome part for me is that legislation is being passed on this
as well. As someone that has asthma and was previously an analog cigarette
smoker I would find myself sick several times per year with a cough that would
taper on for weeks. After leaving analogs behind and moving on to vaping I've
been sick twice in 3.5 years or so.

I'm fully aware that vaping is not a healthy decision, however, it's certainly
significantly safer than smoking analog cigarettes.

------
manojr
So…how much is "too much" concerning these "cancer-causing" chemicals? You can
find "cancer-causing" agents in the air we breathe, the water we drink and
many of the foods we eat. The question is, how much of this chemical is
dangerous to our health?

~~~
ozi
Benzene is super carcinogenic. Any amount is too much.

~~~
humbledrone
> The levels, nevertheless, were still 50 to 100 times lower than in smoke
> from conventional cigarettes

While I'm sure that avoiding any unnecessary benzene exposure is the best
plan, it does sound like e-cigarettes are at least quite a bit less risky than
regular cigarettes. So although e-cigarettes are not the risk-free panacea
that a lot of users would like them to be, they still might be the better of
the two options.

~~~
brianjking
Of course I'd like e-cigarettes to be a _risk-free panacea_ , however, I'd
also like a lot of things to be different in the world. What I do know is that
e-cigarettes surely seem significantly less burdensome on health than analog
cigarettes.

